# chocolate creamed honey recipe?



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I've done a bit of looking and thought I'd like to put together some chocolate creamed honey for Valentines day. Any links to a recipe, or recipe, that can be shared?


----------



## sterling (Nov 14, 2013)

Dadant sells chocolate flavor for creamed honey. Also some other flavors. I used some once and it is ok.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a thought! I think I will try incorporating good old hersheys powder into honey and tasting and when If I get to something I like, I will add starter and put in containers. I wonder if cocoa butter would keep the honey from crystalizing? I think I will try a small run using good quality hot chocolate mix. A good research project and if it fails, I will just feed it back to the bees. Or my grand daughters, if it has chocolate in it, they will eat it!


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I may give the cocoa powder a go. Regarding cocoa butter- you thinking about a double boiler to get some chocolate to melt and fold into honey?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a thought, but I think it would be a too high heat process for my taste. Your idea just kinda grabbed me.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember folks, in most states, your own honey is considered a raw agricultural product and there are guidlines how you can sell it as food without a certified and inspected facility.

Once you are mixing ingredients, you will be required to have a commercial kitchen of some kind (in some cases you can get your residentail kitchen certified, but you still have to do it).

For gifts this is a great idea....if you are doing this for sale, you need more than an extracting room and your home kitchen.

deknow


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank God we have the law to protect us!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I have friends save me their empty Crown royal bottles to fill with honey. I don't sell honey, mind you. I just give them as gifts, Like to my friendly lumberyard owner who gives me great deals on lumber for making equipment. There is always some liqueur in the bottom and I pour the honey right on top of it. It does smell good, although I don't drink, especially something like whisky. 
My point is, 'Creamed Crown Honey' might be an interesting recipe if one was brave enough to try it.










I call it my '*Adult*' honey jar..That is dark Blackberry honey in this photo.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

Now we're getting somewhere!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

My Grandfather worked at Fanny Farmer and Brown & Haley for many years, developing candy recipies like Almond Roca and the Mt. Bar. Maybe that's where I get my recipe ideas.. Gramp's genetics

Take some honey and mix with just enough Crown to flavor it. Refrigerate for several months until it granulates-or make it into a creamed mix stiff enough to resemble a cream center suitable for candy filling. Make some dark chocolate shells and fill with granulated or creamed mix. Drizzle with more dark chocolate and top with almonds. I'd keep the finished product chilled for reliable non oosing consistancy. You could chop up and dehydrate some marachino cherries and mix them in too. 

I've never made this, just came up with this recipe off the top of my head. Sounds good though.It might be worth a try.

I actually don't care for creamed honey. Texture is too smooth. I much prefer granulated honey, especially if I am going to eat it off a spoon. 

A Honey/ Butter spread would be good tho. If you want something that melts in your mouth, it's the fat that gives it this quality.

I'd use Dove dark chocolate for my melt.* Never *skimp on quality ingredients!


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Darn!! I made some excellent chocolate creamed honey last year but I don't remember the recipe. It used cocoa powder. I feel like I found the amount per pound of honey here at beesource but can't find it now. Any ideas?


----------

